# Hintergrund: Kaputt gekürzt



## Newsfeed (15 Januar 2010)

Beim Klick auf die Kurz-URLs von Bit.ly & Co weiß man nicht wo man landet. Die nächste Generation geht sogar noch einen Schritt weiter.

Weiterlesen...


----------

